# Raft Carnage Video - Hilarious



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

You all probably know about the oregon kayaking website (http://www.oregonkayaking.net/). Check out the new video up called 4 seasons on the Gauley. Some classic footage by a guide of other guides and their innocent customers getting trounced. Like watching lemmings headed for the edge.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

this video is so sweet


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Okay, so I put off watching that because I figured it was just another raft carnage video. But that was fucking AMAZING!!!! Pure hilarious sickness.

COUNT


----------



## Izza (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome video! I shot video for Songer too - during the Gauley season of 99 - damn I'm getting old - although mostly on the lower but I tagged along on as many upper trips as I could. It's great to see some of the same guides that I worked with back then.

One of the best things that I ever saw on the upper was a raft splat pillow rock, getting fully vertical, but not losing a single customer. It was unreal!

Videoboating was the best job I ever had - damn now I'm thinking about quitting my job - and going back to the good life!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah!!!!!
That got me pumped for Gauley next weekend!


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

That was awesome!!! Gotta go back east for Gauley sometime.......maybe next year.


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

Oh god I love the Gauley. I found my wife there. She took a swim through Box Canyon and I picked her up on the other side. Two years later, we were married. 

Nothing beats putting the smackdown on a bunch of east-coast yappers. 

Damn that's some fun!!!!


----------

